# What does the 1993 240sx really look like?



## KA24DE (Apr 18, 2004)

This has been pissing me off real badly for the past week or so. Theres a garage up the road selling a so-called 1993 240sx, or atleast thats the year they put on the windshield and paper work. Here's a picture of how the 240sx looks like thats up the road, they look identical. 










Thats a 1992 240sx. Ive been looking up pictures of the 1993 240sx and the ones i found look nothing like the 1992 i found or the one up the road from me. Heres a picture of a 1993 i found. 










Do they look alike to you, they sure as hell dont to me!

Please help me if you can. Thanks!


----------



## KA24DE (Apr 18, 2004)

Here's another picture of a 1992, the people at the garage must've messed up. Im not sure but i want to find out before i actually go and buy the car.


----------



## KA24DE (Apr 18, 2004)

*the 2nd white car i posted, it is a 1993 right just the hatchback version of the car?*


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

yes to your question second one is hatchback other 2 are coupes. 91-94 all have the same nose. 89-90 have a square nose and square turnsignal lights also have a sohc engine.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

dont forget that all 94's are recognizable because they are convertibles.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> dont forget that all 94's are recognizable because they are convertibles.




Well my is a 94 and its a not a convertible lol :fluffy:


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

lol, oops, didnt phrase that correctly... meant to say, haha, i dont know what i meant to say...


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

billyjuan's car is a 94 non-convert because it's a JDM 180sx. damn him and his rubbing it in.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

I know i was trying to be funny hahahaha lol sorry guys


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

billyjuan said:


> I know i was trying to be funny hahahaha lol sorry guys


it's all good.  when you giving me your car anyways?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

did they make any 5spd 94's? all ive seen are auto. except billyjuan's.


----------



## bobstaxi (Mar 30, 2004)

my 93 coupe looks like the first pic you posted...now I gotta go check the vin :thumbdwn:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

91-94 had same front end!!!


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

94's are all auto and all convertible (usdm atleast)
and all coupes


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

thats what i wanted to say...


----------



## PenisPumpin (Apr 20, 2004)

Sold to the man in the tweed jacket!


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

Why would any car company make a car all auto??? Stupid Japanese......they hate us.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

because it is cheaper than switcing between aut and 5spd and auto tends to sell better


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> because it is cheaper than switcing between aut and 5spd and auto tends to sell better




sad but true.....


----------



## barney (Apr 21, 2004)

PenisPumpin said:


> Sold to the man in the tweed jacket!


banned!


----------

